
Ask HN: How do you outsource remote engineering talent? - joaonogueira
Howdy HackerNews!<p>I hear lots of stuff and nightmare stories about outsourcing dev and design teams, but anyone had a good experience while outsourcing? Where do you usually look for them? What is the criteria or resources that you use to make you decide which ones to hire? Which parts of your product you usually outsource?<p>Thanks for the advice in advance<p>Cheers
======
smt88
I use Upwork. Communication is really important, so talk to people before you
hire them to make sure they speak your language fluently (and I really mean
_fluently_ ). There are a lot of companies pretending to be single devs on
Upwork, so ask them directly before you begin the contract if they're a
company or a single person.

I've had some good experiences with accidentally hiring companies, but most
people prefer single devs because of the risk of paying for overhead rather
than quality work.

Once they're working for you, check in with them twice a day and ask to see
progress. If you can't see it, it hasn't happened yet.

Always, _always_ do fixed-fee contracts (never hourly). Put the money in
escrow.

~~~
joaonogueira
Hi!

Thanks for the tips!

